# anybody know what these are called...?



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

hello anybody know what these kind of tags are called? and how they can be applied to your shirts? also where can they be applied and proper sizing for them? thanks!


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

Nobody!? Come on guys.... I need answers sorry in a newb :/ lol


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

<~~~preferred vendor listings

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Upscalelivin said:


> hello anybody know what these kind of tags are called? and how they can be applied to your shirts? also where can they be applied and proper sizing for them? thanks!


Hi Max,

They are called woven/sewn tags/label, 1st picture seems like a hem tag(sew at the bottom hem of a t-shirt), which was sewn there finally after the t-shirt finished assembling, 2nd picture is a side seam tag of a hoodie or sweatshirt maybe, normally, it is a cut&sew process, and finish the label sewing during production, when we assemble the side same of a t-shirt and hoodie, the label need insert and assemble with the fabrics. 

For sizing, the hem tag could be as smaller as less 1 x 1 inch, or as large as enough depending on how do you like it to get people's attraction.

Sideseam label(side tag/label) is better to do a smaller size for a t-shirt, but it could be finished a larger size for hoodie or sweatshirt, normally it is a brand label(company's brand logo or website link). A labe sewn into the hem or side seam not only advertise for a brand, it decorate good for a t-shirt to look better. 

-Bill


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> They are called woven/sewn tags/label, 1st picture seems like a hem tag(sew at the bottom hem of a t-shirt), which was sewn there finally after the t-shirt finished assembling, 2nd picture is a side seam tag of a hoodie or sweatshirt maybe, normally, it is a cut&sew process, and finish the label sewing during production, when we assemble the side same of a t-shirt and hoodie, the label need insert and assemble with the fabrics.
> 
> ...


Thanks bill I appreciate the response. I will definitely be incorporating this into my line.


----------



## TheWorkingDog (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi MAx,

We do a great job supplying many clients with our quality apparel trims, woven labels, tagless print transfers, UPC's and a lot more. We also offer design support. We can ship to you directly or to your factory if that is where they will be adhered. Visit our site to learn more about all of our products and services and email us directly if you'd like a free quote. Thanks!

The Working Dog Label Co. & Associates - (HOME) THE DOG HOUSE


----------

